#ubuntu-jp 2011-03-15
<jkbys> こんばんは
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<mizuno> こんばんは
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20110315
<jkbys> ありがとうございます
<nobuto> こんばんは。
<jkbys> 関東の皆さんは大変な中の参加ありがとうございます
<jkbys> アクションアイテムで何かあるでしょうか
<hito_jp> むしろ大変なのは東北組かと……。
<jkbys> ああ、すいません
<hito_jp> ごめんなさい進んでません。いや進めてはいるんですが形になってません。
<jkbys> 無理のない範囲でお願いします
<jkbys> 議題のほういきましょうか
<jkbys> イベント関連
<jkbys> OSC仙台
<jkbys> [ ] 参加する、でよい？
<mizuno> 私は参加する予定です
<hito_jp> 一応開催はされる予定です
<jkbys> 開催されるなら、できるだけ参加したほうがよさそうですね
<hito_jp> できるだけ参加してお金落としましょう、という気がしています。
<mizuno> じゃあいつも通り、牛たんでいいですかね
<nobuto> 自分は残念ながら、不参加の予定です。
<hito_jp> そのあたりは現地エージェントにお願いするのがよろしいかと
<jkbys> では、参加の方向ということで
<jkbys> オフラインミーティングKansai11.03
<jkbys> [ ] チャリティイベントに変更したい
<jkbys> 参加費は予定通り支払って頂く。
<jkbys> が、参加費は全額震災への寄付とする。発生する費用はJapanese Team予算から持ち出し。
<hito_jp> 誰が申込むのか決めてー
<jkbys> 寄付先は後で考える。
<jkbys> 水野さんお願いできますか
<mizuno> はい
<jkbys> よろしくお願いします
<jkbys> 参加費の寄付+1
<hito_jp> 寄付+1
<ikuyaNOTE> +1
<mizuno> +1
<jkbys> では寄付ということで。
<jkbys> これはhitoさんの提案ですね。ありがとうございます。
<nobuto> 寄付自体は賛成ですが、単純にいくらをどこどこに寄付とした方が簡単かな、と思いました。が +1で。
<jkbys> 寄付先は事前にアナウンスしておかなくていいですか？
<ikuyaNOTE> 開催までに決めればいいんじゃないです？
<ikuyaNOTE> 日本赤十字社以外の選択肢があるのかどうなのかよくわからないですけど
<hito_jp> 赤十字でいいかなぁとは思っています。
<jkbys> では、開催までにとくに反対なければ日本赤十字社にしましょうか
<hito_jp> この場で決めちゃってもいいかと
<jkbys> 他に案がある人いますか？
<hito_jp> あと、開催の有無がわからん感じになってもいるので、「西日本はダメージを受けてない、むしろ西日本でお金使わないとダメ」というような趣旨で「開催するぜ」と連絡をして頂くのがよさそうです。 > 水野さん
<mizuno> そうですね、アナウンスします
<hito_jp> よろしくお願いします
<jkbys> よろしくおねがいします
<jkbys> では寄付先は日本赤十字社ってことで、他になにかありますか？
<hito_jp> 自分はないです
<jkbys> とくになければ終わりましょうか
<jkbys> 次回も火曜日の22:00でいいですか？
<nobuto> 確証はないですが、はい、で。
<mizuno> はい
<hito_jp> はい
<jkbys> では22日ということで。お疲れさまでした。
<nobuto> お疲れさまでした。
<hito_jp> おつかれさまでした
<UndiFineD> I am looking for rx007, an Ubuntu member who has not yet responded to 2 of my emails earlier today and 3 days ago
<UndiFineD> I just heard from him, I can sleep now
#ubuntu-jp 2011-03-20
<ymsttakaya> こんにちは、
<ymsttakaya> sync requestについて聞きたいのですが
<ymsttakaya> どなたかいらっしゃいますか？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんにちは．暫く待っていたら答えてくれる人が出てくるかも知れません．私には分かりません．
#ubuntu-jp 2012-03-13
<therealdod> hey
<hito_jp> こんばんは……って司会がいらはらない。
<chonan> こんばんは
<Mocchi> こんばんは
<Mocchi> 議事録どうします？
<hito_jp> さかもっちーさんにおまかせ？
<Mocchi> らじゃ。ではリーダー待ちで。
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<chonan> こんばんは
<void1> もしかして会議？
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<jkbys> 遅くなりました
<Mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120313
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> アクションアイテムで何かありますか
<hito_jp> 荷物の発送が終わった
<hito_jp> 翻訳フローの再アナウンスもしていただきました
<kuromabo> はい
<jkbys> ありがとうございます
<jkbys> 他になければ議題のほうへ
<jkbys> イベント関連
<jkbys> OSC名古屋の参加申し込み(3/26締切)
<jkbys> http://www.ospn.jp/osc2012-nagoya/
<jkbys> [ ] いける人は？
<jkbys> 水野さんと坂本さんがいけるんだったかな
<Mocchi> はい、行けます。
<jkbys> 村田さんは行けないんだっけ nobuto
<nobuto> はい、別の用事があって無理です、残念ながら。
<hito_jp> それで「交通費が出るなら行けるのかな」というような会話になったような記憶が。
<nobuto> 先週のログ読みましたが、今回は交通費の問題、というわけではないです。
<hito_jp> それだと交通費の有無とは関係なくムリってことですね。
<jkbys> なるほど
<Mocchi> 加えて私が掛け持ち状態なので、ちゃんと回していけるんだろかってのがあります。。。
<hito_jp> 「やめとく」に一票かなぁ……。
<jkbys> 締め切り26か
<hito_jp> なにしろ、なにかのVol.08の〆切りがこの時期にいます。
<jkbys> なんと
<jkbys> ハイペースだな
<chonan> なんと
<hito_jp> 今号だって2/10ぐらいにピークあったでしょ！
<jkbys> じゃあ難しそうかな
<hito_jp> OSC出るから原稿落ちました、はちょっと道義として避けたいです。
<chonan> 確かにそれはカッコ悪すぎますね
<jkbys> 見送りの方向でいいですか
<hito_jp> どうしても出たいんだ原稿もなんとかできるんだ、ひとりでもやってやるぜ、というなら参加、というのはありだと思います。
<hito_jp> 水野さんいないのでさらに結論を来週まわしで……。
<jkbys> じゃあ来週にそういう意見が出てくるかどうか見て決定にしましょうか
<jkbys> では次へ
<jkbys> チーム予算から交通費の一部を出すと参加しやすい？
<jkbys> [ ] 出したほうが良い？
<jkbys> [ ] 出すならばルールは？
<jkbys> ブレないルールが必要
<jkbys> 「自宅から直線距離で○○キロメートルから○○キロメートルは○万円」など
<jkbys> ルールに従って全員が受け取る or 希望者のみ受け取る
<jkbys> 先週、こういう話が出てた気がしたので書いてみた
<hito_jp> まず出した方が良いかどうか、に判断集中してみるのがいいですかね……。
<jkbys> まずそこですね
<jkbys> 出すと参加しやすいって人いるかな
<hito_jp> 遠隔地に遠征したいケースでは「出すと参加しやすい」は常に真じゃないです？
<jkbys> これも水野さんがいないと話すすまない気がしてたぞ
<jkbys> そうかも
<chonan> 地方遠征はそんな感じがしますよね
<hito_jp> なので、「出した方が良いか」（出すと参加しやすいのはいいけど、コスト的に見合うと思う？）から判断するのがいい感じかな、と。
<nobuto> 今のところ参加しているのは東京（自宅）と名古屋（実家）なので交通費では困っていないですね。私個人は交通費もらっても遠くのやつに参加するつもりはあまりないです。
<jkbys> コスト的に見合うってのはどうなんだろう
<hito_jp> 遠隔地に遠征する価値 > 交通費　が成立しそうかどうか、かと。
<jkbys> 価値っていうのが難しいところですね
<hito_jp> これについては個人の価値観でいいと思います。そこから意見出さないとまとまらないと思うので。
<jkbys> 個人的には成立しそうな気がする
<hito_jp> 同じく個人的には成立しそうな気がする。
<jkbys> うぶまがのおかげで予算あるし、寝かせておくよりいい
<nobuto> 遠征する価値と金額を比べられんのでわからん、というのが正直なところ。
<chonan> 日がまだ浅くて過去の実績わからないけど、遠征ごとにセミナー開催してるのであれば成立しそうな気がします。
<hito_jp> とりあえず水野さんログ読んで議論に意見を……
<mizuno> 交通費出るとうれしいなあ
<hito_jp> 全額は出せない気がするけど、年N回まで半額補助、とかはアリな気がする……。
<jkbys> なんらかの方法で上限を決めるのは良さそうですね
<hito_jp> そうするとANAなりJALなりの安い切符取れれば往復2万以下で一泊できるはず。
<jkbys> 半額って決め方だと、札幌で参加したついでに個人的に函館に寄った場合とかややこしい気がした
<mizuno> 北海道行く飛行機代だけでれば満足というか(ぉ
<jkbys> あと車の場合とか
<hito_jp> それは札幌にいったものとして計算すべきだと思う……
<hito_jp> けどメンドクサイので、一回1万円とかそういう決め方の方がいいですね。
<jkbys> そのほうが楽で問題が出なさそう
<hito_jp> えと、村田さん的には「反対」なのか「判断保留」なのかどっちでしょう。
<hito_jp> 「棄権」でもいいけど。
<nobuto> 別にいいんじゃね？ってぐらいです。お金からむと面倒くさそうと思ったけど、1回1万円とかならそうでもないかと。
<hito_jp> ふむ。
<hito_jp> 「イベントでなにか喋ってくる場合、実費を上限に一回1万円まで稟議ベース」でどないだ、とちょっと思いました。
<hito_jp> たぶん自宅からの距離とかを条件に組み込むとめんどくさい。
<hito_jp> 実費もしくは1万円を上限に、という表現の方がクリアか……。
<nobuto> セミナー担当の場合のみ支給？
<hito_jp> ブース出すけど価値あるよ、ってケースも……あるのかなぁ。
<jkbys> 二人で行って、セミナーで話す人しかもらえないというのはちょっと変な感じもしますね
<hito_jp> ブース出す人はRecipe書けと。
<jkbys> ブースでRecipe執筆だと・・・
<chonan> ブースでひーひー言いながら執筆する図が脳裏をよぎりました。
<mizuno> ハンズオンというやつか
<Mocchi> 同じくw
<chonan> ハンズオンというより動物園かも
<hito_jp> 行き帰りに書く余裕はある！
<hito_jp> 喋る人は行きはプレゼン作っているから書けない！
<jkbys> 行き＝寝不足で死んでる　帰り＝飲み過ぎで死んでる
<Mocchi> 前もって用意しましょうよプレゼン・・・。
<hito_jp> 前もって用意して原稿落とすんですねわかります（ひどい
<nobuto> 2人いてセミナー担当のみ支給だと変ですね。セミナー担当はプラスいくら、とかなら賛成しやすいですが。
<chonan> ますますブースが中の人展示場なテイストが...
<hito_jp> まあブース番にもお金出してもいいかなぁ。2名いないと回らないのは経験則なので、お金出ないからブース番いない→出られない、は避けたい。
<chonan> セミナー付きのイベントは重点イベント認定でってのはどうなんでしょうか。
<jkbys> 概ね一日ブースにいるなら出していいんじゃないでしょうか
<jkbys> 半日とかなら微妙ですが
<hito_jp> 重点イベント認定のコストが微妙……？
<chonan> ぐぬぬ...
<mizuno> セミナー担当じゃなくても、設営から撤収までやってるような人には出していいと思う
<jkbys> うむうむ
<hito_jp> 「イベント担当（セミナーやブース設営）には実費もしくは1万円を上限に稟議ベースで支給」
<jkbys> いい感じ
<jkbys> だがトイレ
<mizuno> 水に流すというオチか
<ikuyaNOTE> 一般参加者の私には関係なかった……
<chonan> いくや先生のセミナーをいつか聞きたいです。
<ikuyaNOTE> そういやLibOだとちょこちょこ喋ってますけど、Ubuntuでは最近喋ってませんね。
<jkbys> ただいま
<ikuyaNOTE> まぁ一般参加者ですし。
<mizuno> 翻訳イベントとかやれば!
<ikuyaNOTE> それもLibOですねぃ
<jkbys> hitoさんの案を1週間おいてから採決って感じでどうだろう
<hito_jp> 一般……？
<chonan> 一般参加者(ゴッド)と理解したっ
<hito_jp> 一般酸化社？（いっぱんさんかやしろ）？
<ikuyaNOTE> ちょwww
<hito_jp> 1w置いてからに+1
<Mocchi> +1
<mizuno> +1
<chonan> +1
<jkbys> ではそういうことで
<hito_jp> あとA社さん用新サーバーの稟議をしたいところですが来週回しに……。
<hito_jp> （現行機の復帰作業も来週になりそう）
<jkbys> Preciseの開発
<jkbys> (nothing?)
<jkbys> とくになし？
<hito_jp> 自分はないです
<jkbys> 他にもなければ終わりましょうか
<jkbys> 来週も火曜でいいすか
<nobuto> 来週はたぶん出られませんが、気にせず進めていただければ。
<mizuno> 火曜って祝日だっけ
<jkbys> 祝日だった
<Mocchi> 議事録の査読お願いします。https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120313
<jkbys> まぁ大丈夫かな
<mizuno> たぶんだいじょうぶ
<hito_jp> 人類に読めません。
<jkbys> 20日ということで。お疲れ様でした。
<Mocchi> hito_jp: 修正お願いします。。。
<chonan> おつかれさまでしたー
<nobuto> お疲れさまでした。
<hito_jp> done.
<Mocchi> hito_jp: ありがとうございます。
<Mocchi> ping: mizuno. 送信などお願いします。
<mizuno> ふむ
<ybrjkfc> こんにちは
<ybrjkfc> welcome, I'm a member of Ubuntu Russian LoCo :)
<hito_jp> hi, ybrjkfc
<ybrjkfc> <hito_jp> hi! hat prepares Ubuntu Japanese loCo?
<hito_jp> Im Japanese LoCo member. What's the good word?
<ybrjkfc> <hito_jp>is possible. I wanted to hear it from you :)
<hito_jp> Is is questionnaire? :)
<ybrjkfc> <hito_jp> Visit our colleagues :)
<hito_jp> Hmm, what mean "colleagues" ?   Russiya? :)
<ybrjkfc> members ubuntu LoCo=colleagues. I apologize for my bad english :(
<ybrjkfc> <hito_jp>
<hito_jp> a-ha. OK, thanks.
<ybrjkfc> <hito_jp> ubuntu is popular in Japan?
<hito_jp> No hard feelings, bad-english is Japanese patent, did you know "engrish"? ;)  we can not difference L/R :)
<hito_jp> Yes, in a big way.
<hito_jp> If you go to the bookstore in Japan, you can find a lot of books of Ubuntu.
<hito_jp> books are many styles, for professionals, for beginners, for common users.
<ybrjkfc> <hito_jp> great!Our country is implementing Linux in schools, but this is usually not ubuntu. in Japan are using Linux in education?
<hito_jp> And, we convene the off-line meetings, Ubuntu hours, and participate  FLOSS events, many ubuntu users come .
<hito_jp> partially yes. In Japanese computer science schools use Linux, but its RHEL/CentOS/SL.
<hito_jp> In Japan, Ubuntu are:  "OS for hobbiest" / "Windows alternatives" / "poormans OS X" :(
<ybrjkfc> <hito_jp>  We are going offline, too, can show a photo report of one of these events, if interested.
<hito_jp> Its cool. Our photo reports are not long, but you can browse at https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/, e.g.: https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Events/OSC2011Nagoya
<ybrjkfc> <hito_jp> in Russia to train normally use their Linux build - alt. it is a distant relative fedora
<hito_jp> to get back to what I was saying, Japanese computer science school does not use Ubunut, but some computer schools use Ubuntu for students.
<hito_jp> * computer school = job training school of computer.
<ybrjkfc> <hito_jp> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKXYAXtkoa0 Software Freedom Day :)  http://nsk.ubuntu.ru/index.php?page=ubuntu-global-jam-marth-2010  Ubuntu Global Jam marth
<hito_jp> Cool.
<ybrjkfc> <hito_jp> apan's government does not introduce Linux?
<ybrjkfc> japan's
<ybrjkfc> :)
<hito_jp> hm, I dont know  large case,  public officials use  Windows.
<hito_jp> ...probably.
<hito_jp> But some local(city)  authority use Linux, including Ubuntu.
<Kirill_Rus> Hello!
<hito_jp> e.g.: http://blog.goo.ne.jp/minoh_edubuntu . Minoh-city (in Osaka PR.) use {,ed}buntu for school teachers office systems.
<hito_jp> Hello! :)
<Kirill_Rus> Good morning
<ybrjkfc> <hito_jp>We use the os x public servants headed by prezedentom, but talk about the importance of transition to free software.
<hito_jp> oh, what time is it now by your time?  Our time is 01:23 (JST), in the midnight.
<Kirill_Rus> I'am sorry
<ybrjkfc> <hito_jp>Our time is 23:23 .Novosibirsk time
<hito_jp> No, No. its not badness.
<Kirill_Rus> I guess woke you
<ybrjkfc> <hito_jp>  I do not understand  ;(
<Kirill_Rus> Our time is 20:26. Moscow time
<hito_jp> time difference is two hours. i think so... world is round and large.
<ybrjkfc> <hito_jp> Yes. you did a country where the sun rises :)
<ybrjkfc> <hito_jp> s not it time to sleep? study or work does not wait for tomorrow?
<hito_jp> Ah, no problem.
<hito_jp> Geeks are late-night person. including me :)
<ybrjkfc> <hito_jp>  I'm a big fan of sitting up in the morning and then sleep at the institute :)
<ybrjkfc> <hito_jp> and how old are you?
<hito_jp> I'm 32 years old :)
<ybrjkfc> <hito_jp>  I'm 21  years old :)
<ybrjkfc> <hito_jp>  do you use Linux at work?
<hito_jp> Yes. Im engineer of high-performance computing/grid computing.
<ybrjkfc> <hito_jp>  Good job. And I did the introduction of Linux in schools.
<hito_jp> Linux is my buddy:)
<ybrjkfc> hito_jp  in Japan using local assembly or a regular ubuntu?
<hito_jp> we (japanese LoCo) create "japanese remix".
<hito_jp> its in here. http://www.ubuntulinux.jp/download/ja-remix-cd
<hito_jp> may be, Ja remix is most old LoCo remixed ubuntu.
<ybrjkfc> <hito_jp> And it will download   nly the support of the Japanese, or something else?
<ybrjkfc> <hito_jp>popular in Russia to make their assembly ubuntu under different objectives. training, and other
<hito_jp> Ah, ja remix is dedicated for Japanese, including ja-langs, and some customization for japanese environments.
<ybrjkfc> <hito_jp>I have long taught the Japanese language. The results were not impressive: (
<hito_jp> for historical reasons, japanese enviroments require some dedicated binary. such as archivers(e.g.: unzip).
<ybrjkfc> <hito_jp>  in Russia and China are popular rar archives. ubuntu is a problem with its support
<hito_jp> Ah, You needn't worry. I cant read Cyrillic. the learning of foreign language is toooooooo difficult.
<hito_jp> yes. rar/7zip/zip have same problems.
<ybrjkfc> XMPP  Разрешить написание латиницей
<ybrjkfc> in Japan is not popular XMPP protocol communication? In Russia among Linux users it is the de facto standard
<ybrjkfc> ^(
<hito_jp> just a bit. May be,  skype is pretty much.
<ybrjkfc> Japanese is even harder :) Hieroglyphics - very difficult
<hito_jp> In japan, XMPP is not obscurity. Many user use skype or google chat. of course, google chat use XMPP backend, but many user did not know XMPP :(
<ybrjkfc> skype captures the world
<hito_jp> Um...well....Kanji is very hard for Japanese too.
<ybrjkfc> Разрешить написание латиницей
<ybrjkfc> Google Chat in Russia are not popular.
<ybrjkfc>  know. for a foreigner is torture.
<ybrjkfc> <hito_jp> My countrymen have not visited your chat?
<hito_jp> well.. time to go sleep.
<ybrjkfc> <hito_jp> Разрешить написание латиницей
<ybrjkfc> Good night. It was very nice to talk to. I hope to meet again :)
<hito_jp> me too.
<ybrjkfc> ^)
<ybrjkfc> :)
<hito_jp> japanese loco meet in irc meeting at every tue, GMT13:00(JST 22:00), Увидемся.
<ybrjkfc> Разрешить написание латиницей
<ybrjkfc> I am afraid to imagine what they read in the morning waking up the members of the chat :)
<ybrjkfc> <hito_jp> Разрешить написание латиницей
<ybrjkfc> try to go tomorrow. maybe someone else will
 * ybrjkfc  went to sleep
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Здраствуйте! Как дела?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Я япанац. Не говорю по русски.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ybrjkfc: Isn't there #ubuntu-ru ?
#ubuntu-jp 2012-03-14
<ybrjkfc> Emmanuel_Chanel>  こんにちは :) #ubuntu-ru there is no need - in Russia are using XMPP
<ybrjkfc>  Emmanuel_Chanel : http://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extensible_Messaging_and_Presence_Protocol
<judezhan> hi
<lookatmeyou> 大家好
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ybrjkfc: How can I connect to the server with Empathy?
<ybrjkfc> <Emmanuel_Chanel> You need an account on any server
<ybrjkfc> http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?hl=ru&rurl=translate.google.ru&sl=ja&tl=ru&u=http://www.jabber.jp/start.html&usg=ALkJrhgPrf4-TulAnF0Hec8oPw5YcTdDbA
<ybrjkfc> no $^(
<ybrjkfc> http://www.jabber.jp/
<ybrjkfc> instruction is not Linux specific
<ybrjkfc> http://www.jabber.jp/images/start_15.png
<ybrjkfc> I think you could do :)
<ybrjkfc> <Emmanuel_Chanel>  you do not understand, ask
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ybrjkfc: I have a Google account. Is that enough? I thought that you had your own network.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ybrjkfc: I've already parked on Google's jabber network for a long time...
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ybrjkfc: I don't find the hostname of your server on this channel. So I ask.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Привет!
<Kirill_Rus> Привет
<ybrjkfc> <Emmanuel_Chanel>  yes? you can take account of the Google Talk
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ok. I have an account of Google Talk.
<ybrjkfc> <Emmanuel_Chanel> well, try to use it Empathy?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I've already connected to Google Talk via Empathy.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Where's the Russian room of Ubuntu?
<ybrjkfc> <Emmanuel_Chanel> Russian room of Ubuntu not one :)
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I want to try visiting. But I don't speak Russian. So I cannot read the Russian explanations.
<ybrjkfc>  <Emmanuel_Chanel>  linux@conference.sibnsk.net  try this
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ok.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I could visit.
<ybrjkfc> http://translate.google. ^)
#ubuntu-jp 2012-03-15
<ybrjkfc> quiet you :)no messages day
#ubuntu-jp 2012-03-16
<testor> ただいま
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<emiryun> |_・)
<emiryun> |三
<Emmanuel_Chanel> dash に使い慣れている人っているのか知らん？
<ybrjkfc> <Emmanuel_Chanel> こんにちは
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Здраствуйте!
<ybrjkfc> <Emmanuel_Chanel>in Japan is the night?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Да. It's 01:45 am, 17 Mar.
<ybrjkfc> <Emmanuel_Chanel> 2：00の違い
<Emmanuel_Chanel> It depends on which area of Russia, doesn't it?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> In your area, it would be 2 hours difference, though.
<ybrjkfc> <Emmanuel_Chanel> Yes, Russia 9 time zones
<ybrjkfc> <Emmanuel_Chanel>http://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/UTC%2B7
<ybrjkfc> <Emmanuel_Chanel> comes to us in the chat :) will be glad to see you
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I'm there.
<ybrjkfc> <Emmanuel_Chanel> I see. There's a lot of people come just to see you<Emmanuel_Chanel>
#ubuntu-jp 2012-03-17
<paraloa> hello
<paraloa> anybody here?
<ybrjkfc> <paraloa> hi
#ubuntu-jp 2012-03-18
<spnow> hi, can someone help me to translate some kanjis?
#ubuntu-jp 2013-03-12
<jkbys> こんばんは
<chonan> こんばんは
<ItSANgo_> こんばんは
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<hito_jp> 議事録取れる人が……
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<jkbys> 議事録取る人募集
<hito_jp> ねむくてやばいですがとります
<jkbys> よろしくおねがいします
<jkbys> アクションアイテムから
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20130312
<jkbys> QAのカバレッジを見直す
<jkbys>     https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Develop/Precise/QA/RemixCDImage に書いた(hito)
<jkbys>     [ ] 誰か査読して！
<jkbys> なにもしてない
<hito_jp> 12.04.2のQAしながら思ったんですけど直さないと実用に耐えない
<hito_jp> 13.04でおもむろにシャットダウンダイアログ変わったりしてるんで13.04用に書き直すのと、たぶんUnity-Next用にさらに書きなおさないといけない。
<hito_jp> しかもfc使うライブラリにQt系もたさないといけない上にfcがまたぞろ変わってるのでテストケースもたさないといけない。
<hito_jp> という記述から問題点を理解して直してくれる人募集（ちょっと待て）
<jkbys> 私の知り合いのhitoさんという人ができそうです
<hito_jp> しまった跳ね返された。
<jkbys> 直してもらうまで、12.04.2は据え置きでいいんかな・・・
<hito_jp> 時間作ってやっておきます。でもそのまえに12.04.2のQAやらなあかん。
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Develop/Precise/QA/RemixCDImage/TestResult-1204.2 ここまでは一応対応した。
<hito_jp> 残りの穴埋めが大変です。
<hito_jp> とりあえずリリースしても死なない気はする。というかOSCで200枚配ってるわけでもういいかな感。
<hito_jp> upgrade testはちょっと気になりますが……。
<jkbys> アップグレードはもういまさらな感
<hito_jp> 11.10のEOLが目の前なので、やる人はいるはずなんですよね……
<jkbys> そうか・・・
<jkbys> ubiquity経由でのアップグレードってどういうものでしたっけ
<hito_jp> apt-cloneで強引に……
<hito_jp> おおむね、「/home以外を全部消してapt-cloneでそれまでと同じパッケージを新バージョン相当でインストールして入れなおすことでアップグレードと同等のことを済ませる」というやつです。
<jkbys> なんと強引な
<m-hase> 横から失礼します。
<m-hase> ネット上での Japanese Remix RC の公開はしないのですか？
<jkbys> http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.jp/misc/12.04/ に置きましたが、アナウンスはまだしてません
<jkbys> アナウンスしたほうがいいかな
<hito_jp> IRCの議事録に入るから暗黙でアナウンス済み
<jkbys> やったね
<jkbys> とりあえず、11.10からのアップグレード試してみます
<hito_jp> アナウンスしてQAを求めるべきか、というのはまた別軸の問題としてありますが、来週全員死んでたら考えましょう……
<hito_jp> （花粉が飛ばない土日をください）
<jkbys> じゃあそういうことで
<jkbys> チームレポート
<jkbys>     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports
<jkbys>     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/
<jkbys>     [ ] 今週の更新は？
<jkbys> 今週も連載だけかな
<hito_jp> http://ascii.asciimw.jp/books/books/detail/978-4-04-886687-3.shtml かなぁ
<jkbys> では追加ということで
<jkbys> 416ページってすごいな
<hito_jp> （言えない……当初目次を実現しようとしたら目算1200ページになったことは言えない……）
<jkbys> つまりPart3まで出すつもりということか
<jkbys> 議題はもうないな
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<hito_jp> えーとTwitterアカウント、OAuth+pinで通るクライアントがあんまりないのでパスワード共有作戦でいきたいです、という懺悔が。
<jkbys> パスワードは何文字ぐらいにしておけばいいですか
<jkbys> あと、どうやって伝えるのがいいだろう
<hito_jp> 12文字ぐらいを適当にgenすればいいんじゃないでしょーか。
<hito_jp> あー。GPGでひねるのがいいですね。LPに公開鍵あるし。
<hito_jp> SSH鍵でひねってもいいとは思います。
<jkbys> ひねるというのは・・・
<hito_jp> 暗号化のジャーゴン
<jkbys> では時間あるときにやってみます
<hito_jp> よろしくおねがいします
<jkbys> 他になければ終わりましょうか
<hito_jp> 来週も火曜日でいいです
<jkbys> 次も火曜22時でいいですか
<jkbys> なん・・・だと・・・
<jkbys> 19日ということで。おつかれさまでした。
<chonan> おつかれさまでしたー
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20130312 tena
<hito_jp> てなかんじで
<chonan> 送信やりまする。
<hito_jp> よろしくおねがいします
#ubuntu-jp 2013-03-13
<WinUser> (^-^*)/????!
<WinUser> ohaio
<WinUser> shugoi chatteru nihon ikimasen
<WinUser> bai ru
#ubuntu-jp 2014-03-11
<hito_jp> こばやしさん呼んでこよう的な……？
<jkbys> こんばんは
<mocchi> こんばんは
<chonan_mobile> こんばんは
<ikuyaNOTE> こんばんはー
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20140311
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> アクションアイテムでなにかありますか
<mizuno> こんばんは
<hito_jp> こんばんはぞんび。ぐらいの状態ぞんび。
<mizuno> ちょっと洗い物があるのでAFKぎみ
<chonan_mobile> ほぼゾンビ...
<jkbys> チームレポート
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/ [ ] 今週の更新は？
<jkbys> なさそうやな
<jkbys> イベント関連
<jkbys>     OSC沖縄の申し込みが開始されました。
<jkbys>         http://www.ospn.jp/osc2014-okinawa/
<hito_jp> OSC Tokyo入れたんでしたっけか
<jkbys> む、先週はなしにでてたが
<mocchi> 前回の議事録にあります > OSC Tokyo
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting を更新した
<jkbys> 英語で書きに行く前はIRCMeetingに積んでいくという運用だった気がしたので
<mocchi> え、初耳かも。。。
<hito_jp> ……もっちーの耳、毎年生え変わっている説……。
<mocchi> えー
<jkbys> アクションアイテムに1・２月のチームレポートを書く(jkbys)を追加で
<mocchi> 了解
<jkbys> 12月も書いてなかったわ
<jkbys> それも追加で
<jkbys> 14.04 日本語Remixのあり方について検討する
<jkbys> インプットメソッドをIBusのままにするか、Fcitxにするか ubiquity-slideshowをカスタマイズするか否か。カスタマイズする場合は、どういった情報を追加するか まずは意思決定方法のめどをつけたい。自転車置き場の議論は避けたい。
<ikuyaNOTE> まず、日本語RemixはFcitxでいいですよねぇ
<ikuyaNOTE> いくら考えてもIBusのままにするという選択肢はないなと思いました。IBus使いたいならオフィシャルのインストールイメージ使えばいいので
<ikuyaNOTE> 私の中でその意見を撃沈させることができませんでした
<jkbys> iBusそんなに問題ありますか
<ikuyaNOTE> （オフィシャルのイメージにJapanese Teamのリポジトリを足してもFcitxがデフォルトにならない）
<hito_jp> 「わたしは困らないが世間の人は困るだろうなあ」ぐらいの感じです。>IBus
<ikuyaNOTE> indicator-keyboardは進化したのですけど、クリックしないとステータスがわからないんですよね……
<ikuyaNOTE> あと、ログイン直後から全角入力になってるのは耐えられません。これはIBusがデフォルトであろうがなかろうがPPAで直します
<ikuyaNOTE> 12.04からアップグレード組を考えると、IBus 1.5はちょっと……という感じですよねぇ
<mizuno> ログイン直後っていつも全角になっているんでしたっけ？ あんまり意識してなかった
<ikuyaNOTE> ibus-skkは知りません
<hito_jp> 13.10のときのことを考えると、操作性に特大の変化が加わるIBus 1.5よりはFcitxだよね、という気がひしひしとします。
<hito_jp> （12.04比）
<ikuyaNOTE> ログインする→Ctrl+Alt+Tを押す→なんか入力する→全角入力→イラッ
<mocchi> なってます > ログイン直後いつも全角
<jkbys> ログイン直後に全角になるのが流行りだという話をどこかで聞いた気がする・・・俺も全角になって欲しくはないけど
<ikuyaNOTE> OS Xがそうなだけじゃないです？
<jkbys> OS Xってそうだっけ
<ikuyaNOTE> そう聞いてます
<mizuno> どうだっけ？
<hito_jp> なんか最近は最後のステートを覚えてるのが正しい的な議論もあったよーななかったよーな
<ikuyaNOTE> みんな意識してないのな！！！！
<hito_jp> 我々サンプルとして適切じゃないねんというやつですね。
<mizuno> だって、再起動とか再ログインしないですし……そんな昔のこと覚えてないですよう
<ikuyaNOTE> ログイン直後は半角じゃないとヤダヤダ
<jkbys> 我々が使いやすいかどうかを理由にするのは良くないですね
<mocchi> 最近あんまり日本語書いてないしな・・・
<ikuyaNOTE> だから自転車置き場の議論は嫌なのー
<jkbys> まぁそれでもUbuntu使うような人はデフォルトで日本語入力OFFのほうが喜ぶ気はするけど
<mizuno> 最後の状態を記憶してるっぽいな
<hito_jp> たぶんですね、もっとも愛の深い人が決めればいいんですよ。
<mizuno> そうですね
<hito_jp> SKKみたいな変態エンジンは無視してマトモなIMに造詣が深いのは誰か？　いくやだ！　という演説をおもむろに始めたい。
<mocchi> 同意。
<mizuno> 変態言われた……
<jkbys> いくやが変態じゃないみたいじゃないか
<ikuyaNOTE> 私が変態なわけないじゃないですか！！！！！
<hito_jp> で、IMまわりダメだったときに何故か非難されるのは誰か？　いくやだ！　という話もあり。
<mizuno> ibus-skkが変態だったら、uim-tcodeとかどうなるんだと
<hito_jp> あとIMまわりについては **** 我々のなかでは **** いっぱんじんじゃないです？
<jkbys> そうかも
<jkbys> じゃあFcitxがデフォルトって方向でいいんかな
<ikuyaNOTE> いいんですかね？
<mizuno> どうでしょう？
<ikuyaNOTE> いいんですかねというか、IBusがいいのであればオフィシャルのインストーラーを使うべきという意見を撃沈できます？
<ikuyaNOTE> 撃沈できなければFcitxになります。
<hito_jp> んー、たぶんその論理展開はやめたほうがいいかも。
<hito_jp> ありえる反論としては「betterな設定を施したIBusはどうか」になっちゃうのでbikeshedに猫まっしぐら
<jkbys> 各所でRemixが推奨されたり雑誌の付録に入ったりしてるわけで、普通の人にとってiBusのほうがいいという理由があれば撃沈できそうだが
<hito_jp> で、あきらかにIBusはダメだ、というのが我々の共通見解なわけで。
<ikuyaNOTE> betterな設定を施したIBusでもダメというのは13.10で結論出てるような……
<chonan_mobile> 自分は Fcitx 推しがいいなあと。
<hito_jp> そうそう。我々にとってはほぼ結論は出ていて、あれは何をどーやったところで現状ではダメ。
<hito_jp> という理由でFcitxにしよう、という方向の方が意思決定のbikeshedよけとして妥当な気がするっす。
<jkbys> そうですね
<ikuyaNOTE> 同意です
<ikuyaNOTE> これで結論出たかな
<jkbys> 14.04 日本語Remixのあり方について検討する
<jkbys> まちがえた
<jkbys> ubiquity-slideshowをカスタマイズするか否か。カスタマイズする場合は、どういった情報を追加するか
<hito_jp> もうちょっと長く書くと、「これまでと同等の方法でIMをactivateできるようにして、かつ、操作性も12.04のものと同じにするならFcitxを使うしかないのでremixとしてはこうする、とりあえずIBusが良ければ自分で入れて頂きたい」
<jkbys> これはどうですか
<hito_jp> アレlive-buildとかcustomize-toolとかで投げ込めたんでしたっけ（記憶がない）
<mizuno> 差し替えたパッケージを投入するかんじ？
<ikuyaNOTE> ubuntu-defaults-jaの中に放り込めばいけます
<jkbys> へぇ
<hito_jp> なんかブラウザのデフォルト設定とかと合わせてディレクトリになんか放り込んでおくといい感じに差し替えてくれたようなうっすらとした記憶。
<ikuyaNOTE> ubuntu-defaults-ja-14.40/ubiquity-slideshow/slides/ja_JP/ 以下
<ikuyaNOTE> うへぇバージョン間違ってる（今気づいた
<ikuyaNOTE> （どこにも公開してないからいいもん
<mizuno> ブラウザのブックマークなんかは突っ込めるの知ってたけど、スライドショーはしらんかった
<ikuyaNOTE> 13.04からですかねぇ
<ikuyaNOTE> （わかりません
<ikuyaNOTE> 少なくとも12.04の時はできませんでした
<mizuno> なるほど
<ikuyaNOTE> まぁこれは今後も差し替えるのを続けなきゃいけないので、そのメンテナンスコストをどうするかということですね
<hito_jp> 禁断の提案：「今回はLTSなので次はまた別途考える」
<Guest36390> quantalからっすね。ただdefaults-builderの中でRemixで使っていい機能と、ディストリビューション名を変えなきゃ使えない機能があって、スライドショーがどっちに分類されるかは覚えてないです。
<ikuyaNOTE> ubuntu-defaults-jaという名前のままで行けました
<ikuyaNOTE> 画像の差し替えもできますけど、そこまではやらんでもいいと思います
<ikuyaNOTE> ヘルプのところをまるっと差し替える、それ以外は現状のまま、ぐらいが妥当かなぁと
<ikuyaNOTE> もし小林さんがやるとしたらどう思います？
<mizuno> 小林さんがビルドする時にファイル突っ込むだけでいけるとかであれば、大した手間ではないのかなあという気が(ひとごと
<ikuyaNOTE> 今後差し替えを誰がやるのかという話ですよねぇ
<mizuno> ん？ とりあえず14.04だけやる、っていうわけにはいかないですか？
<ikuyaNOTE> いや、別にそれでもいいんですけど、だったら最初から差し替える必要ないかなと思います
<ikuyaNOTE> askubuntu.comとか出てきて嬉しい日本人がどのぐらいいるの、という話ですよねぇ
<mizuno> なるほど
<jkbys> 手間はたいしたことないよな
<hito_jp> アレ見てる人どれぐらいいるんでしょう……。
<jkbys> ←見てない
<mizuno> ぶっちゃけよく読む前にインストール終わる
<ikuyaNOTE> ええ、全く難しいことはないです
<ikuyaNOTE> 見ようよ！！！
<mizuno> 雑誌には「一度は見ておこう」とか書いてるよ!
<chonan_mobile> 見ざるを得ないようなコンテンツを用意できれば...
<mizuno> 魅力的な画像か……
<mizuno> 一度ファイルを作って使い回せるなら、メンテナンスコストはほぼないですよね。毎回更新するとなると面倒かもしれないですけど
<ikuyaNOTE> 文言は変わることがあるので、ほぼないと言えるかどうかは断言できないです
<hito_jp> 毎回「更新する必要があるかどうか」を判断する必要があって、真のメンテナンスコストはそっちだと思います。
<hito_jp> go or nogoが決まれば手を動かすコストはこの場合はたぶんそんなに大きくないかなと。たぶんUEFI対応の方がよほど手間かかってる。
<ikuyaNOTE> 仰るとおりですね
<jkbys> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzWHA_ZBA_nZdjVQUzBiYjlWcXM/edit?usp=sharing 魅力的な画像ができた
<mizuno> それで
<ikuyaNOTE> なにこれ！
<mizuno> オフラインミーティングで俺が撮影した写真だ……
<hito_jp> 4/1にリリースしたい気がしてきた……！
<mocchi> 議事録に残しておきますね・・・（そんなわけない
<jkbys> これ良く撮れてるよなぁ
<ikuyaNOTE> いつの間にこんなのが作られていたんだ……
<jkbys> 今つくった
<ikuyaNOTE> ちょwwwww
<jkbys> 議論を見ずにな！
<mizuno> 画像の更新も小林さんがすぐできることが実証されたので
<mizuno> よさげですね!
<jkbys> お、おう？
<ikuyaNOTE> あいあむのっとふりーそざい！
<jkbys> そもそもどんなの出てたのか覚えてないので
<jkbys> どう変えるという話なのかも分かってないんだが
<mizuno> 日本人にはあんまりうれしくない情報が出てるので、せっかくだからもっと別のに差し替えたほうがよくね？ という話だと理解しています
<chonan_mobile> すべて、いくやさんオンステージで(まて
<jkbys> ほうほう
<ikuyaNOTE> apt-get source ubiquity-slideshow;dpkg-buildpackage -r -uc -b ; cp -a hogehogeで更新自体はできると思うんですよねぇ
<jkbys> いくやはフリー素材じゃなかったか
<ikuyaNOTE> apt-get source ubiquity-slideshow;dpkg-buildpackage -r -uc -b ; cp -a hogehoge ubuntu-defalts-image-fuga/ubiquity-slideshow/slides/ja_JP/ か
<jkbys> やはりうぶんつたんを復活させるしかないのか
<mizuno> 摘発されたりしなければ……
<ikuyaNOTE> で、gethelp.htmlだけ差し替えればおｋ（たぶん
<jkbys> まぁ差し替えることができそうか内容を見てみるってことで今日のところはええかな
<ikuyaNOTE> 差し替えることはできるんですよ
<hito_jp> なんとなく毎回議論してもダメージ少ない気がしてきました。1時間あれば収束する気がしてきた。
<jkbys> いや、内容を用意できそうかなと
<ikuyaNOTE> http://blog.goo.ne.jp/ikunya/e/af64c80edb7019df4fa45ccd7128c186
<jkbys> 技術的にはできるんだろうけど
<mizuno> つまりネタ出し？
<jkbys> どこをどう変えるかを決めないといかんね
<ikuyaNOTE> そうなんですよ
<ikuyaNOTE> ただ、それも自転車(ry
<mizuno> まず我々が今のスライドショーを見るところからか!
<jkbys> まず見ないとな！
<jkbys> こんないくやのブログに貼ってある画面なんて見た覚えがまったくないわ！
<ikuyaNOTE> とりあえず来週に公開できそうなものを用意しますね
<mocchi> 文言だけなら翻訳ページ見ればいいんじゃないかと。
<ikuyaNOTE> なんだと！！！
<mizuno> スライドショーの画面になるとあと放置できるから、別の作業しちゃうんだよな
<jkbys> そうそう
<ikuyaNOTE>  (´・ω・`)
<ikuyaNOTE> ……なんか私が間違ってる気がしてきましたわ……
<jkbys> いや普通の人は見るんじゃないの
<jkbys> はじめてUbuntuインストールする人とかは
<jkbys> というわけで、いくやさんにたたき台をつくってもらって、それを元に来週にでもみんなで意見だすのがいいんじゃないかと
<chonan_mobile> うぶんちゅの里沙たんとか出てくればみんな見るんじゃないかという危険な思考がよぎりました
<mizuno> むしろ海外でウケそうだなそれ
<ikuyaNOTE> ライセンス……
<jkbys> クリック連打したら野球拳モードになるとか希望
<mizuno> かなり大きいパッチになりそうですね
<ikuyaNOTE> HTML+CSSなので何とかなるんじゃないです（てけとー
<jkbys> まぁ続きは来週だな
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<hito_jp> 自分はないけどメール出してあるから見てね関係者……。
<mizuno> あー
<mizuno> 沖縄申し込んじゃっていいすかね？ まだもうちょっと同行者様子見ましょうか
<mizuno> ま、来週でもいいか
<jkbys> じゃあおわりだ
<jkbys> 来週も火曜でいいですか
<mizuno> はい
<mizuno> ちなみに来週はOSC北海道の申し込みがはじまります
<hito_jp> はい > 火曜
<chonan_mobile> はい
<mocchi> はい
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20140311
<mizuno> 来週確認するのは 差し替えることができるかどうか、手間がどのくらいかかりそうか ではないような気が
<mocchi> 何ですか？
<mizuno> 差し替えられるのはもうわかってるんだってば
<mizuno> ただ、何をどう変えるのが妥当かよくわからんから、いくやさんが叩き台を作ってみて、それを見て来週意見を出してみようか、って話だったのでは
<mocchi> そうですか。修正します。
<ikuyaNOTE> そうですね
<hito_jp> 坂本さんその応答だと慇懃無礼っぽくてわりとしんどいからやめたほうがいいやうな……。
<mocchi> 修正しました https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20140311
<mocchi> 誰か送信など出来る人いますか？chonanさんはモバイルだから無理そう？
<chonan_mobile> 若干時間かかりますが、承ります
<mocchi> 忙しいところすみませんが、よろしくお願いします。
#ubuntu-jp 2015-03-10
<hito_jp> こんばんは（花粉症で死にかけ）
<mocchi_> こんばんは（肩凝りと眼精疲労で以下略
<hito_jp> もうだめだー
<mocchi_> 持ち運び気密室的なものがあれば・・・（何
<hito_jp> もっちー運び的気密室……
<mocchi_> もっちー、一体何者なんだ・・・
<mocchi_> リーダー待ち、ですかね？
<hito_jp> もしくは議題がなければスキップでもいいかもしれないしよくないかもしれない
<hito_jp> いずれにせよ本日わたしは機能不全を起こしており（最近いつもじゃねーかいうな）
<mocchi_> OSC北海道どうする？ってのがありますね。
<hito_jp> みずのさんが無双するんですよねたぶん
<mocchi_> たぶん
<mocchi_> さぁおまえらー、小指を鍛えあげるぞー、的な。
<hito_jp> 「Emacsを使うと小指が痛い？　訓練が足りん！　いいか貴様ら、この自分のように小指逆立ちIngressをするのだ！　当然Ingressは緑！　青い奴らを消し飛ばせ！」
<hito_jp> って叫ぶ水野さんが見られるの？
<chonan> Ingress やってないす...
<mocchi_> ・・・たぶん（ぉ
<mocchi_> 北海道民 兼 Ingress民 ってすごく強そうに思える。
<jkbys> こんばんは
<mocchi_> こんばんは。
<chonan> こんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<mocchi_> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20150310
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> アクションアイテムでなにかありますか
<jkbys> なさそうだ
<jkbys> チームレポート
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/ [ ] 今週の更新は？
<jkbys> なんかあったっけな
<mocchi_> 私は連載以外は知らないです。
<chonan> OSC 東京?
<mocchi_> あ、忘れてた（おい
<jkbys> OSC北海道の参加受付が開始されました
<jkbys> http://www.ospn.jp/osc2015-do/ [ ] 参加する、でいい?
<jkbys> 水野さんがいるし参加するで良さそう
<chonan> 水野さん無双説が
<mocchi_> 2人以上いなきゃだめ、というのどうします？
<hito_jp> 地元ならいいかなぁ
<hito_jp> 確保の努力はしてもらいたいけど、必須ではないよーな気がする
<hito_jp> 出張とかだと危険ですが、地元なら。
<mocchi_> なら+1で。
<chonan> 水野さんの意向があれば +1 で。
<hito_jp> ということで+1
<mocchi_>  wikiのhistory見る限り、議題立てたのミズノさんですね。
<jkbys> じゃあ参加ってことで
<mocchi_> 報告ですが、OSC東京の時に梱包ミスしたため、うぶんつネックストラップの在庫がうちにあります。
<hito_jp> 4-5月に15.04イベントを上野さんが黒幕仕事してやるはずなので
<hito_jp> そこで配ろう、という会話を会場ではしました（つまり坂本さん参加必須である）
<hito_jp> （まあ仕事忙しい場合は回収に行ったりしますが）
<mocchi_> 了解です。たぶんお手伝い含めて参加できるかと思います。
<jkbys> 離席するので後頼みます
<hito_jp> なぬあー
<hito_jp> 今どこまで進んだんだ
<mocchi_> 議題の全消化。
<hito_jp> あと締めるだけかしら
<hito_jp> 他になにかなければ次回も火曜日の22:00でいいですか？
<mocchi_> はい。
<hito_jp> では3/17(火) 22:00で。お疲れ様でした。
<mocchi_> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20150310
<chonan> 多分大丈夫です > 3/17 22:00
<mocchi_> chonan: 議事録の送信などお願いしますー。
<chonan> 送信承りました
<ut_maito> \quit  お疲れ様でした
#ubuntu-jp 2016-03-14
<hayashimizuki> ls
#ubuntu-jp 2017-03-14
<IsoaSFlus> hello
<L0tus> こんばんは。
#ubuntu-jp 2017-03-19
<ikuyaNOTE> 時間でしょうか
<shibata> こんばんは
<ikuyaNOTE> こんばんはー
<ikuyaNOTE> では、IRCミーティングを始めます、って私が進めていいのかな
<shibata> yes
<ikuyaNOTE> では、今回も私が進めます。以後CoCに署名した方のみ発言できます
<ikuyaNOTE> 坂本さんはいらっしゃらないようですね
<shibata> では柴田のほうで議事録を。
<ikuyaNOTE> よろしくお願いしますー
<ikuyaNOTE> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting
<ikuyaNOTE> 更新案ありがとうございます
<shibata> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20170319
<shibata> 一点、前回のミーティングの議論の結果を
<shibata> うまく把握できなかった部分がありまして。
<shibata> ライセンス違反の疑いがあるものを見つけたときの対応は、
<shibata> TranslationGuideに書くってことでいいんでしたっけ？
<ikuyaNOTE> どこか別のページに作るという話でかなかったでしたっけ
<shibata> どこか別のページに作って、TranslationGuideからリンクする？
<ikuyaNOTE> それがいいのではないでしょうか
<shibata> では、TODOの部分は
<shibata> 「ライセンス違反の疑いがある訳語を見つけた場合は、報告ページ（2017/03/19時点で準備中）から報告してください」
<shibata> にすればいいでしょうか。
<kazken3> 対処方法って予め持っておくか、状況に応じて対処を考えるかになるので、
<ikuyaNOTE> はい、それでいいと思います。少なくとも前回私はそういう理解でした
<kazken3> 現状は「連絡ください」にとどめておくのが良いのではないでしょうか。
<shibata> 「連絡ください」だとMLになっちゃうのでそれは避けようという話ではありませんでしたっけ。
<mocchi> 遅くなりました。
<ikuyaNOTE> そうですね、MLは避けたほうがいいという話でしたね
<shibata> （その間に変更案で他の部分の気づいたところがあれば言ってもらえれば）
<kazken3> そうですね。ご指摘のとおりです（確認した）
<kazken3> ↑報告ページでした
<shibata> では、将来的にWikiページを用意するつもりで、前述のとおりガイドラインからは報告ページへ誘導する形ということでいいですよね。
<shibata> > kazken3
<kazken3> はい。
<shibata> 了解です。
<kazken3> 「要revertページ」ってやつですね。
<shibata> はい。
<kazken3> 進めてください。
<kazken3> あ、議事を進めてください。。。
<ikuyaNOTE> (TranslationGuideを見比べ中です……)
<kazken3> （了解です....）
<shibata> 念の為口頭（？）でも説明しておくと、基本的な変更点は議事録に書いたとおりです。
<shibata> * 「Ubuntu Japanese Translators」を「翻訳を始める上での注意点」より後ろに移動
<shibata>      * 「アプリケーションを翻訳するには」は重複する部分も多かったため削除
<shibata>      * ライセンスの話を前に移動し、太字化
<shibata>      * ライセンスの話のあとにrevertの話を追記
<shibata>      * 「翻訳を始める上での注意点」の最後に連絡先について追記
<kazken3> こちらは確認しました。認識通りかなと考えます。
<shibata> 最初の3つが「ライセンスの話を強調する」の部分で、次が「revertしうることの追記」、最後が「連絡先と返答の時間間隔」の部分になります。
<ikuyaNOTE> To Doの対処法は、MLでIRCミーティングの呼集がかかり、話し合いをしながら進めていきます、実際にあった際のログはこれです、という感じでしょうか。
<shibata> いえ、TODOの部分はそのまま「ライセンス違反の疑いがある訳語を見つけた場合は、報告ページ（2017/03/19時点で準備中）から報告してください」 に置き換えるつもりでいます。
<ikuyaNOTE> なるほど
<shibata> わかりにくいので今置き換えました： https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/WIP/translation/TranslationGuide
<ikuyaNOTE> 確認しました
<kazken3> こちらも確認しました
<ikuyaNOTE> TranslationGuideについては、私からは他には特にありません
<shibata> これについては、この案でいくかという決をとったほうがいい気がしますが、参加者足りてますかね……
<kazken3> 3名はいるかと。
<ikuyaNOTE> MLに送ってlazy consensusがいいんじゃないです？
<shibata> これ決めた時ってどうしてたんでしょう？
<ikuyaNOTE> 覚えてないですね……
<ikuyaNOTE> ただ、同じにすることもないような気はします
<shibata> えっと、lazy consensusの場合、MLに一旦送って、特に反論がなければ、反映するという形なのでしょうか？
<ikuyaNOTE> はい
<shibata> となると今日の時点での確定はできず、たとえば一週間後ぐらいまで待つ必要がある？
<ikuyaNOTE> 今回は3〜4日と限定するのがいいような気はします
<shibata> なるほど。柴田としてはその方法でも異論はありません。
<ikuyaNOTE> いちおうIRCミーティングを準備しておいて、何かあったらそこで話し合い、なかったらおしまいでいいかなと
<shibata> （気持ちとしては今日決めてしまいたかったところではありますが）
<shibata> 次回のミーティングまでは猶予期間ということであれば、特に決をとる必要はありませんね。
<shibata> 他に意見がなければ次の議題にいっていただければ。
<ikuyaNOTE> 次はtranslator_candidatesですねぇ
<ikuyaNOTE> (TranslationGuideでも他にお気づきの点があれば随時)
<ikuyaNOTE> ちょっと読んできます
<shibata> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/WIP/translation/translator_candidates
<shibata> こちらは「条件3」が追加されただけです。
<ikuyaNOTE> ああ、IRCミーティングの呼集方法があったほうがいいかもですねぇ
<shibata> ここまでの議事録反映： https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20170319
<mocchi> shibata: 議事録代わります?
<kazken3> 確認しました。
<shibata> mocchi: 変わってもらえるなら助かりますー
<mocchi> shibata: 代わります。
<shibata> ikuyaNOTE: 「投票」のところでしょうか？
<ikuyaNOTE> ですです
<shibata> mocchi: 手元にあるものはすべてページにコミットずみなので、そちらでEditしていただければ。
<kazken3> どのタイミングで審査や投票を行うか？というのが明確でないのが少し気になります。
<mocchi> shibata: OK.
<kazken3> 明確にする必要性があるか？というところもありますが。
<shibata> 「毎月第一回目のIRCミーティング上で行う」の部分ですよね。
<ikuyaNOTE> 今まではどうしてたんですか？
<ikuyaNOTE> 一本釣り？
<kazken3> いや、リリース後の月にCandidateを調査して、
<kazken3> 対象者がいれば、IRCミーティングにてCandidateを議題にしていたことがありました。
<kazken3> 2〜3リリースぐらいでしたが。
<shibata> Candidatesになるまでは、
<ikuyaNOTE> おおぉ、ということは対象者が行動を起こして、というものではなかったということですね
<shibata> 「自薦＋投票権のある人の推薦」か「投票権のある人の他薦」で確定で、これまでは後者でのみ行われていたということですよね。
<kazken3> いずれもそうでしたね。
<ikuyaNOTE> 前者しか考えていませんでした……
<shibata> 「主として毎月第一回目のIRCミーティング上で行う」を「主としてIRCミーティング上で行う。IRCミーティングは必要に応じて既存のJapanese Translatorが招集をかけるものとする。」
<shibata> とするのはいかがでしょうか。
<ikuyaNOTE> それだともう定期開催しないということですよね……
<shibata> いや、やってもやらなくてもいい、にしたつもりです。
<shibata> 「主としてIRCミーティング上で行う。IRCミーティングは必要に応じて既存のJapanese Translatorがミーティングの議題にあげるものとする。」
<shibata> のほうがいいでしょうか。
<ikuyaNOTE> それだとオッケーだと思います
<shibata> 「IRCミーティングは」はいらないか。「主としてIRCミーティング上で行う。必要に応じて既存のJapanese Translatorがミーティングの議題にあげるものとする。」
<shibata> もともと毎月一回にしたのは、毎週Candidatesの審査をするのは大変だよねみたいな意味合いだと推測しています。
<shibata> この表現で良ければ、WIPのほうはアップデートします。
<ikuyaNOTE> いいと思います
<kazken3> 問題ありません。
<ikuyaNOTE> 他にも気になるところを探してみましょう
<shibata> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/WIP/translation/translator_candidates
<shibata> （本番の方を編集しかけてた）
<ikuyaNOTE> （両者ともにオッケーとなったら、これでMLに提案してlazy consensusにする、という決定を投票にしようと思っています）
<shibata> えっと、こちらは変更点はそこまで多くないと思うのですが。
<mocchi>  WIP/translation/translator_candidates わたしはこれでよいと思います。
<ikuyaNOTE> 私も他にはないかなぁというところですね
<shibata> （何待ちでしょう？）
<ikuyaNOTE> ああすみません、再確認してました
<kazken3> その他の部分もとくに問題はないかと思います。
<shibata> （ミーティング開始から一時間経過しました）
<ikuyaNOTE> ここでの結論は現状の https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/WIP/translation/TranslationGuide と https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/WIP/translation/translator_candidates でよく、
<ikuyaNOTE> あとはMLでのlazy consensusをもってgoとする、ということでいいでしょうか
<mocchi> いいと思います。
<ikuyaNOTE> では決を採ります。
<ikuyaNOTE> +1
<shibata> +1
<mocchi> +1
<kazken3> +1
<ikuyaNOTE> はい、では次に行きましょう
<ikuyaNOTE> > ライセンス汚染疑惑の回復について、作業経過をwikiページに記載する。
<ikuyaNOTE> どこのwikiにどういうふうに書くのか、もう少し具体的なイメージが欲しいところですねぇ
<shibata> これはTranslationGuideの「報告ページ」のほうですっけ。
<mocchi> revert 作業の方ですね。
<mocchi> kuromabo さんとshibata さんが作業していましたので、報告していただけるとよいのかなと思います。
<ikuyaNOTE> どこにでしょうか
<shibata> mocchi: MLでやっていた話の総括？
<mocchi> yes.
<ikuyaNOTE> 今日の柴田さんのメールでいいのではないかと思うのですが……
<shibata> 了解です。
<shibata> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/WIP/translation/ReReviewTranslations
<shibata> ここにリストアップしていますが、zesty/yakkety/xenial/trusty/preciseについてはすべてチェックしました。
<ikuyaNOTE> 素晴らしい……
<shibata> おそらくそれ以外のリリースについてもほぼ上記の作業でリカバーできているはずなので、
<shibata> LP/ubuntuのパッケージからsuggestionがあらわれる恐れはないものと思います。
<shibata> というわけで、Ubuntu Japanese Translatorsのadminの方から、Call for Translationsのアナウンスを流していただければ。
<shibata> 以上です。
<kazken3> こちらで流します。いつもの文章でよろしいですか？
<shibata> kazken3: はい。あとTranslationGuideが更新予定である旨と、WIPのページのリンクを掲示していただければ。
<ikuyaNOTE> u-s-ubuntu-mateの翻訳をしていたらちょいちょい出てきましたが、すみません直接コミットの形になってしまいました
<kazken3> shibata: 了解です。
<kazken3> ちょっと気になったことがあって。
<shibata> WIPのページのリンク＞WIP/TranslationGuideのページ、ですね。
<shibata> ikuyaNOTE: ちょいちょい出てきたってのは、suggestionとしてでしょうか？
<ikuyaNOTE> はいそうです
<kazken3> shibata : はその認識です
<shibata> おかしいな、こっちでは出ていないのですが……
<kazken3> shibata: はいその認識です
<ikuyaNOTE> 今日はもう出ていないと思います
<ikuyaNOTE> lpの仕様なのか、suggestと同じ翻訳をコミットしたらそのsuggestは消えるようです（知らなかった
<kazken3> ikuyaNOTE :　それ、lpの仕様です。
<ikuyaNOTE> おおやっぱり
<shibata> そのsuggestは、zestyの同じパッケージに対するsuggestでしたか？
<kazken3> 解決策はセルフコミットしか無いのです。。。
<ikuyaNOTE> zestyの翻訳に出てきましたよ（ということではなく？
<ikuyaNOTE> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/zesty/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+pots/slideshow-ubuntu-mate/ja/+translate? ですね
<shibata> （少なくとも、水曜の時点では出ていませんでした）
<ikuyaNOTE> あれ
<ikuyaNOTE> 複数人によるチェックが必要ということですかね。。
<shibata> たとえば https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/zesty/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+pots/slideshow-ubuntu-mate/ja/+filter?person=ken-i54k
<shibata> ken-i54k さんの場合、上記のように明示的にsuggestionのリストが出てくるはずなのです。
<shibata> （unreviewなsuggestionも、rejectedされたsuggestionも）
<ikuyaNOTE> rejectされたsuggestionは私のところには出ていませんね……？
<shibata> あ、上記の例だとunreviewなものだけです。
<shibata> rejectされた例は……件のユーザー名だと出ますけどそれじゃダメか。
<ikuyaNOTE> （これを見てtypoに気づいた舞鶴湾に沈みたい
<ikuyaNOTE> ああいえ、理解しました。ありがとうございます
<shibata> ちなみにこのパッケージに対して、件のユーザー名でフィルタすると
<shibata> This person has made no contributions to this file.
<shibata> と表示されます。
<shibata> 上記表示されるにもかかわらず、suggestionに出てきたとなると、ちょっとチェック方法を考えなおさなくてはなりません。
<shibata> 何か同等のサンプルがあるといいのですが……
<ikuyaNOTE> あ、確かにそうなりましたね
<shibata> （というかsuggestを見てしまった時点でいくやさんもクリーンではないということか）
<mocchi> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/zesty/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+pots/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntustudio/ja/+translate
<mocchi> 最初の「Welcome!」のsuggestion に出てきますね。
<shibata> おぉ！
<mocchi> 偶々です。
<ikuyaNOTE> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/zesty/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+pots/slideshow-ubuntu-mate/ja/5/+translate
<ikuyaNOTE> いやあ、問題があるような（長い）提案はなかったor既存のものなので問題ないと思います
<shibata> なんとなく原因はわかりました。
<mocchi> welcome! だけですしね。。。
<ikuyaNOTE> 他も同じ傾向です
<shibata> とりあえず、ページの再生成が必要っぽいです。そのトリガーが、パッケージのアップデートなのか単に時間なのかが不明なのですが。
<ikuyaNOTE> まー現時点でuncontrollableということがわかればそれでいいのではないかと
<mocchi> わたしもそう思います。> uncontrollable
<shibata> こっちで試した時にでなかったのは、たまたま再生成する何かが動いてしまったためだとおもいます。すみません……
<ikuyaNOTE> いえいえ。
<shibata> 実際のところ、revertしたものは、「厳し目に考えたらrevertかな」というのが大半なので、
<shibata> suggestionは現状仕方がないということでどうかひとつ。
<ikuyaNOTE> はい、それでいいと思います
<ikuyaNOTE> では本題に戻りましょう
<ikuyaNOTE> > ライセンス汚染疑惑の回復について、作業経過をwikiページに記載する。
<shibata> はい。
<ikuyaNOTE> これは https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/WIP/translation/ReReviewTranslations でオッケーということで
<shibata> その認識です。
<ikuyaNOTE> mocchi的にもokでしょうか
<mocchi> はい。
<ikuyaNOTE> では次
<mocchi> 更新: https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20170319
<ikuyaNOTE> ん、4/4にミーティングをやるで決まったという認識はないのですが……
<mocchi> 日付じゃなくて4票/4人のつもりでした。。。
<ikuyaNOTE> ああすみません
<mocchi> わかりにくいですね。直しときます。
<ikuyaNOTE> お願いします……
<ikuyaNOTE> （もしかして勘違いしたのは私だけなのか……
<ikuyaNOTE> まぁいいや、次へ行きましょう
<mocchi> 次の議題は議事録上わかりにくいですが、ライセンス違反が疑われる翻訳を見つけた場合の報告をどうするかっていうものです。
<shibata> こっちがTranslationGuideの「報告ページ」のほうですね
<mocchi> はい。
<ikuyaNOTE> > ライセンス上互換しない翻訳提案を行った翻訳者の、過去の成果への対応について
<ikuyaNOTE> これはもう実際にページを作ったらおしまい、じゃないんですかねぇ……？
<shibata> これはこの案を提案した人に、一度たたき台っぽいものを作ってもらえないかなと思ってます。
<shibata> 多分そんな感じになると思います＞作ったらおしまい
<ikuyaNOTE> 具体的には誰です？ 私でしたっけ？
<mocchi> 誰でしたっけ・・・
<mocchi> (
<mocchi> (過去ログ漁ってる
<shibata> （これで自分だったらまずいな……）
<ikuyaNOTE> （私はMLって主張したような気がしてきました……
<ikuyaNOTE> 報告のテンプレート(表？)を作っておくようなイメージなんですかねぇ……
<shibata> なんかログ読んでいると自分が戦犯（？）のような気がしてきました。
<mocchi> <ikuyaNOTE> 連絡先はMLのほうがよくないです……？ wikiにページを作成します？
<mocchi> <hito_jp> 連絡する、だとデッドロックが生まれるので、「要revertページ」とかそんなの
<mocchi> というログでした。
<mocchi> hito さんっぽい?
<mocchi> どうしましょ?
<shibata> hito_jp さんが参加するミーティングまで先送りにしましょう。
<ikuyaNOTE> そうしましょうかー
<mocchi> 賛成
<shibata> 次の議題？
<ikuyaNOTE> 次……は次回のスケジュールでしょうか
<shibata> Translation/Guideとenrollの確定があるので、次のスケジュールまでは決めておきたいところですね。
<mocchi> ikuyaNOTE: 定期開催をするか、それとも必要に応じて招集するか、とかそういうのですね。
<ikuyaNOTE> それは今回も先送りしたいですねぇ
<ikuyaNOTE> 差し当たって次回のスケジュールにしましょう
<mocchi> 了解
<ikuyaNOTE> （言ってなかったけど今回も目安を2時間にしたいので
<ikuyaNOTE> 次回は26日の20:00-でしょうか……
<shibata> はい、問題ありません。
<mocchi> OK でっす。
<ikuyaNOTE> lazy consensusの都合上火曜日にはできませんし
<shibata> 3月いっぱいかかりましたね……
<ikuyaNOTE> そうですね……
<ikuyaNOTE> じゃあ次回は26日の20:00からで
<shibata> はい。おつかれさまでした。
<kazken3> おつかれさまでした。
<ikuyaNOTE> （議事録待ち
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20170319
<mocchi> ようやく call for testing が見えましたね。
<mocchi> 一安心できるかと思います。
<mocchi> testing じゃない。translation だった（おい
<ikuyaNOTE> call for translationを出すのはkazken3さんということでいいんですかね
<kazken3> ですよー
<kazken3> 出す前の文章チェック入れます
<kazken3> ka
<kazken3> か？
<mocchi> <kazken3> こちらで流します。いつもの文章でよろしいですか？
<mocchi> ということでした。
<shibata> いえ、そこまではいいと思います。
<mocchi> (遅かった
<ikuyaNOTE> ああいえ、そういうコンセンサスが得られていたのかなという確認です
<shibata> ＞文章チェック
<kazken3> shibata : 了解。
<ikuyaNOTE> これがOKなら私からは特にありません
<shibata> 同じく。
<mocchi> 道場
<mocchi> 同上
<ikuyaNOTE> ではおしまいにしましょう
<ikuyaNOTE> お疲れ様でした！
<shibata> おつかれさまでしたー。
<mocchi> お疲れ様でした。
<kazken3> おつかれさまでしたー
<mocchi> shibata: 議事録の送信などお願いできますか?
<shibata> mocchi: うけたまわりました。
<ikuyaNOTE> 以後CoCに署名されていない方でも発言いただけますー
<mocchi> お願いしますー。
<kazken3> 文章書いてからさけをのもう。
<kazken3> CfTって11.10からメール出しているんだ...今気づいた...
<kazken3> （出したのが自分ということも忘れていた...）
<ikuyaNOTE> 歴史を感じますねー
<shibata> https://forums.ubuntulinux.jp/viewtopic.php?pid=115106
<shibata> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-jp/2017-March/005742.html
<kazken3> shibata : ありがとうございますー
<kazken3> mocchi : ありがとうございます。というまえにおちましたかー
<shibata> はやかった。
<shibata> おさけのいきおいでだすCfT
<kazken3> まだのんでないよ！（CV：サーバル
<kazken3> だしました。
<kazken3> おしまい。
#ubuntu-jp 2018-03-13
<darknite> hello
<darknite> anyone
#ubuntu-jp 2019-03-14
<zer0> あ
#ubuntu-jp 2020-03-10
<poro> anybody here know if kubuntu comes with japanese input support by default?
<groudon_> 分からへん
<poro> ok thanks
